# SUDETY MTB CHALLENGE - Internationales MTB Etappenrennen



## Kettwiesel (24. November 2009)

SUDETY MTB CHALLENGE (Glacensis MTB Challenge)

Termin: 25.-30.7.201, 6 Tage/365 km/10500 hm
Prolog, Sonntag, 25.07, 10 km, Kudowa (POL)
1.Etappe: Montag, 26.07, 70 km, Kudowa (POL) - Duszniki ZdrÃ³j (POL)
2.Etappe: Dienstag, 27.07, 85 km, Duszniki ZdrÃ³j (POL) - Kraliky (CZE)
3.Etappe: Mittwoch, 28.07, 70 km, Kraliky (CZE) Â Stronie ÅlÄskie (POL)
4.Etappe, Donnerstag,  29.07, 65 km, Stronie ÅlÄskie (POL) - Bardo (POL)
5.Etappe, Freitag, 30.07, 65 km, Bardo (POL) - GÅuszyca (POL)

Mehr zu Reglement, StartgebÃ¼hren und Anmeldung unter: http://www.bikechallenge.pl/ 

Weitere Rennen  des Veranstalters in Polen: http://www.mtbmarathon.com/

Aus der Rennbeschreibung des Veranstalters:

"Dieses Etappenrennen in der Mitte Europas wird in erneuertem Format wieder benannt nach der Region, in der es ausgetragen wird. In der typischen Mittelgebirgslandschaft des Sudetenlandes wirst du dich auch 2010 allein oder im Zweierteam mit anderen Bikern messen kÃ¶nnen. 

Die hÃ¶chste Erhebung der ÅnieÅ¼ka mit 1602 hm erscheint vielleicht im Vergleich zu den Alpen (z.B. Mount Blanc mit 4810 hm) wie ein kleiner HÃ¼gel, aber er kann im Gegensatz zu den Alpengipfeln komplett befahren werden.

Eines unserer Hauptanliegen ist es, die StreckenfÃ¼hrung der Sudety MTB Challenge jedes Jahr zu Ã¤ndern. Auch bei der neuen Auflage werden wir wieder alle MÃ¶glichkeiten, die uns die reichhaltige Naturlandschaft bietet, voll ausnutzen, Wir werden den Nationalpark Gory Stolowe, das ÅnieÅ¼nik-Massiv (Glatzer Schneeberg) sowie die Regionen GÃ³ry ZÅote (Reichensteiner Gebirge), GÃ³ry Sowie (Eulenberge) und  GÃ³ry Suche durchfahren und kleine DÃ¶rfer und berÃ¼hmte Kurorte besuchen. Viele dieser Gegenden haben eine sagenumwobene Vergangenheit, die man allerorts spÃ¼rt. In kÃ¼rzester Zeit hat sich unser Event durch seine Einzigartigkeit und hohes organisatorisches Niveau gegen andere Rennen behauptet.

Naturbegeisterte Biker werden auf unseren Strecken das  Paradies auf Erden finden. Jede Etappe zeigt diesen Teil Europas aus einem anderen Blickwinkel. Die Strecke verlÃ¤uft mit wunderschÃ¶nen Ausblicken auf die StÃ¤dte Kudowa ZdrÃ³j  (Bad Kudowa) und Duszniki ZdrÃ³j (Bad Reinerz), Ã¼ber schnelle Schotterwege nahe Kraliky (Grulich), den Uphill mit malerischen Ausblicken auf das ÅnieÅ¼nik Massif (Glatzer Schneeberg) und den eher technischen Sektionen, die uns in die Stronie ÅlÄskie (Seitenberge) fÃ¼hren, sowie dem konditionell anspruchsvollem, bergigen Abschnitt zwischen Bardo und GÅuszyca (WÃ¼stegiersdorf). Im Standardpaket bieten wir euch u.a. volle Verpflegung und Unterbringung an den Etappenorten, medizinische Versorgung und sehr gut ausgeschilderte Strecken. Alles in Allem wird diese Veranstaltung durch seinen ursprÃ¼nglichen Mountainbike Charakter und seine internationalen Teilnehmer ein unvergessliches Erlebnis sein.

Mit jeder Austragung unseres Rennens streben wir hÃ¶here QualitÃ¤t an und haben jetzt sicher den organisatorischen Standard anderer populÃ¤rer Mehrtagesrennen erreicht. Aber wir werden nicht nachlassen durch unsere KreativitÃ¤t und unseren Einsatz dieses Etappenrennen zu einem der Besten der Welt zu machen. Wir sind uns der wilden SchÃ¶nheit und unberÃ¼hrten Natur bewusst, die das Sudetenland zu einem idealen Austragungsort fÃ¼r echte Mountainbiker macht, die ein neues Abenteuer suchen. 

Die Einzigartigkeit des Wettkampfes ist durch unsere Teilnehmer aus bisher 4 Kontinenten und 29 LÃ¤ndern - vom Amateur bis zum Profi - hundertfach bestÃ¤tigt worden. Ein kanadischer Teilnehmer fasste es in folgenden Worte zusammen: ÂDie Sudety MTB Challenge enthÃ¤lt alles, was ich bisher bei Cape Epic, Transrockies, La Ruta de los Conquistadore und TransAlp erlebt habe. Das Rennen ist eine Kombination aus allen anderen Etappenrennen dieser WeltÂ."


----------



## Kettwiesel (27. November 2009)

Nach Auskunft des Veranstalters liegen derzeit Informationen auf deutsch bereits auf:

http://de.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/

die andere WebSite wird aber bestimmt auch bald aktualisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gwenda (27. November 2009)

Cooles Event. Super organisiert -tolle Strecke -tolle Landschaft. Hilft die doofen Vorurteile gegen Osteuropäer abzubauen. Mit Englisch und Deutsch kommt man prima durch, viele internationale Teilnehmer (Dänemark, Holland, Belgien, England....).


----------



## edisz (29. November 2009)

Das was oben steht kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin schon zweimal gefahren 2008 und 2009.Vergleichbar zum Transalp viel günstiger und genauso gut organisiert.


----------



## MangiaBene (29. November 2009)

Ja die Mtbchallenge ist ein Super Event !! Und wer keine Lust mehr auf Schotter hat, wie bei der Transalps oder TransGermany, ist hier genau richtig. Bei der Mtbchallenge ist jeden Tag und jeden Kilometer richtiges Mountainbiken angesagt.  

Ich kann die Mtbchallenge nur waermstenst empfehlen.


----------



## Kettwiesel (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Startort der Sudety Challenge 2010 hat sich geÃ¤ndert. Trotzdem bleibt der Charakter des Rennes erhalten: Start und Ziel des Rennens liegen nur knapp zehn  Kilometer voneinander entfernt. LÃ¤stiger RÃ¼cktransfer zwischen Start und Zielort entfÃ¤llt weitgehend.

Termin: 25.-30.7.201, 6 Tage/365 km/10500 hm

Prolog, Sonntag, 25.07, 3 km, *Duszniki ZdrÃ³j *(POL)

1.Etappe: Montag, 26.07, 79 km, Duszniki ZdrÃ³j (POL) - Kraliky (CZE)
2.Etappe: Dienstag, 27.07, 73 km, Kraliky (CZE) Â Stronie ÅlÄskie (POL)
3.Etappe: Mittwoch, 28.07, 71 km, Stronie ÅlÄskie (POL) - Bardo (POL)
4.Etappe, Donnerstag, 29.07, 51 km, Bardo (POL) - GÅuszyca (POL)
5.Etappe, Freitag, 30.07, 65 km, GÅuszyca (POL) - Kudowa ZdrÃ³j (POL)

TeilnahmegebÃ¼hren bei Ãbernachtung in Sporthallen ab 150 Â 
(7x HotelÃ¼bernachtung als Zusatzleistung 250 Â)


----------



## Kettwiesel (12. Dezember 2009)

Auf Bike Sport News Online findet man einen Bericht des Moooove Racing Teams zur letztjährigen Ausgabe der Glacensis MTB Challenge:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...enteuer-in-osteuropa-sudety-mtb-callenge.html


----------



## MTB-Sascha (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Etappenfahrer,
hat jemad Infos über die Hotelzusatzbuchung?
Fahrradkeller, Waschmögl. für Klamotten, Gepäcktransfer von Hotel zu Hotel, oder muß man den ganzen Ramsch mit zum Startplatz nehmen??
Wir werden dieses Jahr auch mal angreifen im 2er Team, nach 2 Jahren Mad East ist das bestimmt eine gute Alternative.(Steigerung)


----------



## Kettwiesel (16. Dezember 2009)

Unsere Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr: Wir haben erst spät vom Hotelpaket erfahren und schon selber über HRS oder die Touristenbüros der Etappenorte gebucht. Drei der Hotels waren auch vom Veranstalter belegt. 
- von sechs gebuchten Hotels haben drei einen Wäscheservice angeboten, eines sogar kostenlos 
- Die Hotels der 3. und 4.Etappe (Hotel Metro,Hotel Borys) kennen wir aus dem letzten Jahr, die sind Top (Super Verpflegung, Zimmer sauber): wir haben die Räder immer sicher untergebracht bekommen; entweder verschließbarer Abstellraum (z.B. Hotel Borys) oder auf dem Zimmer (z.B. Hotel Metro)
- Gepäcktransfer hat (soweit wir es mitbekommen haben) problemlos geklappt. 

Wir hatten Betreuer mit einem Van dabei; abgesehen von der Sicherheit ausreichend Betreuung,  Ersatzteile, Wäsche und Ersatzbikes dabei zu haben, hätten wir uns die zusätzlichen Kosten sparen können
Insgesamt organisatorisch kein Unterschied zu Trans Germany, Trans Alp oder Trans Schwarzwald.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Dezember 2009)

Weißt Du, wie das dann bei Hotelbuchung abläuft? Kann man da nach dem Rennen gleich selber hinfahren und ist das Gepäck dann schon da? Oder muss man erst nach Zieleinlauf auf den Shuttle warten? Würde wohl alleine dort mitmachen.


----------



## edisz (18. Dezember 2009)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wie das dann bei Hotelbuchung abläuft? Kann man da nach dem Rennen gleich selber hinfahren und ist das Gepäck dann schon da? Oder muss man erst nach Zieleinlauf auf den Shuttle warten? Würde wohl alleine dort mitmachen.



Hallo! 
Jede Stunde wird ein Shuttelbus zum Hotel fahren, d.h. wenn Du z.B. um 12:20 Uhr im Ziel bist fährt der nächste erst um 13:00 Uhr usw. 
Tasche tragen musst Du auch nicht, es genügt, wenn Du den Helfern bescheid sagst, dass Du da bist (Name/Nummer). Sie werden die Tasche dann zum Bus bringen. 
Bei der BC wird das Gepäck nicht im voraus ins Hotel gebracht. Im Fall, dass es regnen sollte hat man im Ziel keine Klamotten zum umziehen. Hinzu kommt, dass bei 3 Ettapenorten die Hotels recht weit entfernt sind. 
Bei weiteren Fragen, bitte ich darum mich persönlich anzuschreiben, da ich nicht so aktiv im Forum bin. 

[email protected] 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edisz (14. Januar 2010)

Anmeldung für Bike Challenge ist gestartet!
http://www.mtbchallenge.com/


----------



## Kettwiesel (3. Februar 2010)

Auf YouTube gibt es einen kurzen Trailer von der MTB Challenge 2007: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1TEQ9rGLB4&feature=PlayList&p=8DA22A75105293AF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=61"]YouTube- MTB Challenge 2007[/ame] 

Die Tunneldurchfahrt soll es auch 2010 wieder geben, die Abfahrt mit den Grenzsteinen ist mit viel Mut (und abgesenkter Sattelstütze) sogar fahrbar (sagt man...)

Ich versuche mal meinen Kontakt zum Veranstalter zu nutzen damit er einen Trailer von 2009 zusammenstellt und hochlädt.


----------



## Kettwiesel (4. Februar 2010)

Ein kurzes Video vom Zieleinlauf 2009 auf vimeo mit kurzen Statements von Teilnehmern auf Englisch bzw. Polnisch und Tschechisch...
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/9187724"]CHALLENGE 2009 FINISH on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kubus74 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi an die Checker in diesm Thread,

ich habs auch getan - nach sechs Jahren TAC und Trans Schwarzwald wird Zeit in den Osten zu investieren. Ich habe mich für die 2010er Sudety Challenge als Einzelstarter gemeldet. Da ich nicht so der Techniker bin dachte ich - werden schon keine besondere Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten sein... Jetzt guck ich youtube - nur übelstes slickrock gehüpfe, offensichtlich sehr schmieriger Untergrund, andauernd Stürze usw. Eine Frage an die Veteranen: Lag das 2009 am Wetter? Wie sind die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen im Vergleich zur Trans Schwarzwald einzustufen? Hardtail oder Fully?? RaRa,  RoRo oder gar NoNi??? V-Brakes oder Scheibe???? Hilfe...


----------



## Kettwiesel (20. Februar 2010)

2009 wurde die Strecke durch Regenfälle und Sturm sicherlich deutlich schwerer - ist aber auf jeder Strecke so, oder?  Aber auch trocken werden auf jeder Etappe einige fahrtechnische Highlights mit "Lernwiderstand"  eingebaut sein. Da das Rennen aber im Mittelgebirge stattfindet sind diese fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten sowohl bergauf als auch bergab nie extrem lange (max.100 hm). Im Vergleich zu TransSchwarzwald und der "alten" TransGermany jedoch deutlich interessanter. Wir sind die Strecke komplett mit Hardtails gefahren, bis zur vorletzten Etappe defektfrei, dann gings mit Platten los... Wir hatten vorne NN und hinten RRo aufgezogen. Bei den Regenetappen v/H NN. Ich würde mir auch die Zeit nehmen auf den Wetterbericht zu reagieren

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg 

PS: Leider können wir dieses Jahr nicht wieder fahren, wir haben inzwischen die EVENT-DVD von 2009 erhalten und werden ganz wehmütig. Sie ist super gemacht (Super geschnitten, tolle Musikuntermalung, keine dämlichen Kommentare - kein Vergleich zur Delius Klasing-Sch...). Ich arbeite dran, dass noch mehr Clips hier zu sehen sind.


----------



## kubus74 (21. Februar 2010)

na prima - dann freu ich mich auf einen staubtrockenen zentraleuropäischen Sommer. 100hm wären ja dann auch kein V-Brake Ausschlußkriterium... In YouTube gibts halt so einen Bericht vom polnischen Fernsehen bei dem sich bemitleidenswerte Gestalten gefühlte Tage durch Schlammlöcher quälen und auf dem Popo über irgendwelche schlammseifigen Abgründe bergab rutschen. Das scheint dann wohl nur das Best-of zu sein.
Ich hab aber bisher auch einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Orga - bin da mal positiv gespannt. Ich fahre auch die Trans Germany dieses Jahr wird ein guter Vergleich. Und ich geb dir recht - die DK taktik schnell schnell zugreifen limitierte Startplätze.. ist voll aufgegangen. ich bin einer der Lemminge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubus74 (31. August 2010)

So jetzt bin ich wieder da... Klasse Veranstaltung, tolle Organisation. Streckentechnsich deutlich fordernder als TG oder VTS, m.E. auch der TAC da nahezu keine Asphalt- oder gekehrte Forststraßen. Der Masters Sieger sagte mir "hier musst Du fahren können, bei der TAC musst Du nur aufpassen dass Du nicht auf die Fresse fällst" - hiermit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.
Die absoluten landschaftlichen Highlights wie bei der TAC fehlen halt - wer darauf aber - und vor allem auf jegliche marketingtechnische Gehirnwäsche- verzichten kann sei die Sudety Challenge wärmstens empfohlen.

Ach ja - Nudeln gibts halt keine. Vielleicht vorher mal die Verdauungskompatibilität von Kraut, Wurst und Kartoffelprodukten trainieren.


----------



## Marc_12345 (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin in diesem Jahr auch dabei. Hat noch jemand einen brauchbaren Tipp? ICh habe die Hotelübernachtungen über den Veranstalter gebucht - ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Schusi (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr dabei und hab einen Bericht für GIRLSRIDETOO geschrieben. http://www.girlsridetoo.de/news-sin...-unterwegs/sudety-challenge-ein-renntagebuch/
Vielleicht ziehst Du hier schon Infos raus.
Viel Spaß - es war richtig klasse!


----------



## redbyte (9. Juli 2012)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin in diesem Jahr auch dabei. Hat noch jemand einen brauchbaren Tipp? ICh habe die Hotelübernachtungen über den Veranstalter gebucht - ich bin gespannt.



Hi Marc,

zwei Tipps:


nimm ein Fully, wenn du eins hast, auch wenn es nicht das leichteste ist. Ich bin mit einem 29er Hardtail gefahren und würde nur noch mit Fully dort starten.
Trinkrucksack. Du fährst zum Teil kilometerlang über Steine und Wurzeln, ohne Pause. Beide Hände am Lenker. ;-)


----------



## Vincents (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marc, bin auch letztes Jahr gefahren und fand das alles ganz großartig. Der Service rund ums Rennen ist sehr gut, es mangelt an nichts. Die Mechaniker waren durchaus in der Lage "aus ******* Gold zu machen", das wurde im Laufe des Rennens für mein Bike immer wichtiger . Da die Strecken, genau wie vom Veranstalter versprochen, sehr traillastig und bei feuchtem Wetter auch schlammreich sind, ausreichend Ersatzteile und Schlechtwetterkleidung mitnehmen. Geländegängigkeit der Bikeschuhe ist hier wirklich gefordert, es gibt ein paar extreme Schiebepassagen. Würde im Nachhinein höchstens einen Tag früher kommen oder dranhängen, um die Gegend auch mal besichtigen zu können. Ach ja, im Zweifelsfall die Optionen bei der Anmeldung buchen, sie sind eigentlich alle empfehlenswert. Habe noch gesehen, dass die Preise dieses Jahr teils saftig angehoben wurden, ob sich alle Optionen noch lohnen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß! Grüße!


----------



## Marc_12345 (13. Juli 2012)

vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps. Es beruhigt mich zu hören, dass die Organisation und der tech support gut sind. Bisher kenne ich Transalp, Transgermany und diverse deutsche Marathons. Dort kann man sicher sein, dass es einen Bikewash, eine vernünftige Zielverpflegung etc. gibt. Und bei diesem "kleinen" Etappenrennen in Polen war ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Ich riskiere es mit dem 29er Hardtail und Trinkflaschen 
Wenn das Rennen allerdings wirklich so rau ist wie ihr berichtet, bin ich mir bei der Reifenwahl (Racing Ralph) nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Vincents (16. Juli 2012)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> Dort kann man sicher sein, dass es einen Bikewash, eine vernünftige Zielverpflegung etc. gibt. Und bei diesem "kleinen" Etappenrennen in Polen war ich mir da nicht so sicher.



Gibt es dort alles, auch ein Rescueteam, erste Hilfe auf der Strecke, Roadbook etc. pp. Die Qualität der Verpflegung fand ich besser als bei den meisten Marathons, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Sogar die Verpflegung in den Hotels war teils auf Sport abgestimmt. Im übrigen ist auch die Streckenmarkierung genial. Weiße Pfeile auf hellblauem Grund, kann man im Grünen kaum übersehen. Manchmal wirst Du Dein Bike im Zielort in einem gesicherten Depot lassen und dann, wenn Du den Bustransfer gewählt hast, zu einem weiter entfernten Hotel gefahren werden. Somit besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr vor dem nächsten Morgen am Bike herumzuschrauben. Darauf muss man sich einstellen. Ansonsten ist zu sagen, dass die Organisatoren sich sehr kümmern und Du kannst Dich bei Fragen und Problemen immer an sie wenden. 

Sei froh, dass das Rennen "klein" ist, das ist der Garant für den hohen Anteil Trails, die diese Bezeichnung verdient haben. Als Vorbereitung vielleicht vermehrt harte, relativ steile Trails fahren, alles was Deine Umgebung so hergibt. Dagegen habe ich nach allem, was ich bisher über die Transalp etc. gelesen und gehört habe - hoher Asphaltanteil usw., nicht mehr den Hauch eines Interesses daran teilzunehmen. Ich will Mountainbike fahren und es als solches erleben und keine touristisch angehauchten Panoramaforstautobahnfahrten.

Bei der Reifenwahl kann ich Dir vermutlich nicht helfen. Als Hobbyfahrer ohne gesteigerte Ansprüche nehme ich in so einem Gelände bei schlechtem Wetter lieber gleich einen Nobby Nick oder Vergleichbares. Viel Glück dann, Du wirst es das ein oder andere Mal brauchen - garantiert !


----------



## MaxDD (19. Juli 2012)

Bikewash wird es immer geben, da man nur sein sauberes Rad im "Depot" abgeben darf - sind ja schließlich fast immer Turnhallen, wo man tropfenden Schlamm nicht gebrauchen kann.

Zur Radpflege hat man eigentlich mehr als genug Zeit, da die (Klein)Busse echt flexibel nach Bedarf fahren - wir haben dann fast immer noch bei schönem Wetter unsere Zeit bis nach Siegerehrung im Start/Ziel-Bereich verbracht und Rad gepflegt, Konversation betrieben und Bierchen getrunken (s. u.)

Zielverpflegung ist völlig ok, letztes Jahr gabs belegte Brötchen und Obst, alkfreie Getränke inkl. alkfreiem Bier sowie dann später auch kostenlos *richtiges* Bier. Und am Truck konnte man sich kostenlos Wasser (1,5l Flaschen) Iso (0,5l Flaschen) und 0,33er Dosen alkfreies Bier abholen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass es wieder so wird 

Bei der Beskidy (gleicher Veranstalter) dieses Jahr gabs im Ziel sogar große Becher heiße 5-Minuten-Terrine - dass war aber aufgrund der Kälte und Nässe auch manchmal nötig und in dem Moment sogar fast lecker 

Nur aufpassen bei der Unterwegs-Verpflegung, da gibts neben Trinken "nur" Obst, getrocknete Früchte (Rosinen, Bananen, Aprikosen), Salz, Kekse, Waffeln ...wenn man das nicht mag sollte man eigene Riegel und/oder Gels dabei haben (kann man aber auch immer vor Start noch käuflich erwerben, zahlbar auch in Euro, Restgeld polnisch) 

Werd wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit (einer) Trinkflasche fahren, bei Hitze kann man sich eine der 0,5l Powerade-Flaschen von den Verpflegungsstationen ins Trikot stecken.

Achso, Reifen: war letztes Jahr auf Ron am Hinterrad (Fully) unterwegs, ging auch, dieses Jahr auf Ralph (aber der 2012er hat ja jetzt die Ron-Karkasse). Am Vorderrad mag ich aber mehr Grip, deshalb da schon immer den Nic. (Aber es waren auch Hardtail-Fahrer mit v+h Ron unterwegs)

Man sieht sich vor Ort

Grüße
MaxDD


----------

